# Folding Table



## kweinert (Dec 5, 2013)

Just ran across this folding table. It converts from a coffee table to a dining room table with just a couple of moves:

http://www.duffylondon.com/furniture/tables/mk1-transforming-coffee-table-wood-mini

Seems a bit expensive to me but I'm not up on my table prices. Maybe it's right in line.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2013)

Probably good for small apartments where space is at a premium. It would be either one or the other at my house it would never get converted.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 5, 2013)

It was really impressive when, in the video, he ended up sitting on it!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 5, 2013)

Why are they being so gentle in setting it up? seems kinda feeble, and I wouldn't sit on it.


----------

